# Anyone heard of problems with jr650m servo and sectrum receiver?



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

I have the jr 650 m servo for steering and a spectrum 3000 receiver. I get nothing but glitching and lost communication when this servo is used in either the steering or throttle. I have a jr nes 527 that works fine in either the steering or throttle channel. Am I missing something in the setup or is there a compatability issue?


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

fugg it, I am done for the day. For sure it is a compatibility issue and for the record the 590 doesn't work either.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

If you have 2 servos not working, it sounds like there's a problem with the receiver. You might also check your radio settings and be sure you're set for analog servos if both of those aren't digital.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

One more to the list, Futaba S3305.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

Think I am making progress. It appears to work correctly when my receiver pack is peaked, but anything less and I get glitches.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

No progress. Peaked the pack a few more times and some times it works fine for a short time and others it is messed up from the beginning.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Maybe your Rx pack is bad. If your charger has a discharge function, put the pack on to discharge at about 500 mah. if the voltage drops below 6.0 real fast then the pack is bad.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

definitely try a new rx pack at this point. maybe your spektrum radio came with one of those 4 x AA receiver holders? you could use that just to try for now.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CV, how well does the Spektrum work on 4.8 volts? I know when they first came out most of the on-road guys were having to run power caps 'cause the voltage would drop under hard throttle and the Spektrum didn't like it.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Have any of the servos you're using actully gone bad after they stopped working in the Spektrum receiver? Do you have another radio you can use to test them? I had major problems with my last Spektrum system killing servos for no apparent reason. Not the sme as the problem you're having, but suspicously similar. I never did get it figured out, just got a whole new radio and that solved it. 

As far as compatibility goes, you should not have any issues running JR servos with Spektrum. JR makes Spektrum.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

Servos work fine. It seems the cheaper ones work great including my 20 year old futaba. The new jr and the new futaba just can't get along with the reciever. I checked the voltage from the rx pack several times and it always shows above 6v so it would seem to be fine. I am about ready to buy a new DX3R to solve this problem.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

It really sounds like you have a bad Rx. See if you can borrow one to test. When you test the Rx pack be sure it's under a load. They'll read 6.0 V or more when it's static, even if a cell is bad.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Chris.......using standard AA's, they're 1.5V each....as opposed to rechargeables that are 1.2V each. Plain-jane energizers in one of those AA holders x 4 will give you a solid 6V.

Justin......I remember all those problems you had burning up servos. What did you end up doing? Replacing the receiver?

JBoehm......I've had two Spektrum receivers go bad on me before. One was completely dead on the throttle output, and the other one did random glitches. The one that's in my Slash currently does a weird glitch ever so often. Don't rule that out and throw away a perfectly good radio. Borrow a receiver from someone if you can....all Spektrum radios & receivers will bind together.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

I tried the standard AA carrier last week with the same results. I threw the buggy in the truck this morning to take to Mikes on the way home if I get out of work on time. Hopefully later today I will have everything working.


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

No go on mikes today, all of the RC guys went home early. I hope to get everything sorted Sunday.


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

Courtney, I ended up getting a new radio. I'm sure it was something in the receivers though. I had two receivers that came new in the box with the radio and they both did it. Found a couple other people on the net that had the same problem, they said new receivers fixed it. I never did talk to Horizon, but the other guys did, and Horizon told them it was impossible for that to happen and it had to be from something else.

I have a 3pk with a Spektrum pro system now, I haven't even used it yet...


----------



## jboehm (May 2, 2009)

BTW, turned out to be the rx pack. Car was on track for less than 10 minutes before the throttle link broke.


----------

